# Good 3 inch riser bar with plenty of back sweep.



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Looking for some bars with a 3 inch rise and plenty of back sweep. 10 degrees or more.

Any suggestions?

Bada bings look like they might fit the bill but are sold out.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Nempro ?


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

NS District High ?


----------



## poorbadger (May 1, 2008)

SIC LL Bars have 12 back & 4 up. 
They come in both 2 & 3" but the 3" are currently out of stock.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Out of stock as per where? I'm sure you could find 'em somewhere.


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

The nempro bars have the rise you are looking for:


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

A Grove said:


> Out of stock as per where? I'm sure you could find 'em somewhere.


Everyone is out of'em, to my knowlege it is the only 3" riser w/ 31.8mm stem clamp, which sets them apart, i own a set and am waiting patiently for another pair!!!!!!! I love em!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Gusset Open Prisons... not sure on the sweep exactly, but great 3" risers.
Solid makes custom riser bars for great prices.
USB is soon dropping with some new bars as well...


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

BikeSATORI said:


> Gusset Open Prisons... not sure on the sweep exactly, but great 3" risers.
> Solid makes custom riser bars for great prices.
> USB is soon dropping with some new bars as well...


are any of those 31.8mm stem clamp?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

IMKITBISHES said:


> are any of those 31.8mm stem clamp?


None.

I'm not a big supporter of OS 31.8. steelies for the wheeiles.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Me likey my nempro bars.


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

SWM in search of 3" rise bar with 31.8mm clamp, i like long stroll in the jump park, and the occational manual!!!! If you are out there please reply, SIRIUS INQUIRY ONLY.

...... i have no std's, or spd's


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

SIC Chase bars. 3" rise with tons of back sweep.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

abcdefg...


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Those SIC bars seem to be just right, except for the oversize. But no big deal.

Can't find much info on Nempro bars, when I do a search Google thinks I mean "Dempro"


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

first off, the sic chase bars aren't oversize, you should be searching for nemesis project and not nempro and all the atomlab bars are steel and come in a 3" rise...


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

crakbot said:


> Those SIC bars seem to be just right, except for the oversize. But no big deal.
> 
> Can't find much info on Nempro bars, when I do a search Google thinks I mean "Dempro"


If you have questions on nempro stuff visit the nem-pro blog and toss Brad and e-mail :thumbsup:

www.nemesisproject.com (there is nothing there yet but you can get to the blog from the main page).


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> first off, the sic chase bars aren't oversize, you should be searching for nemesis project and not nempro and all the atomlab bars are steel and come in a 3" rise...


I was looking at the sic living large bars as I liked their specs more than the Chase ones.

Thanks for heads up on the on nempro=nemesis project info.

I'll check out that blog Strauss, thanks


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Anybody know who sells those sic living large (LL) bars. I can't find them.


----------



## poorbadger (May 1, 2008)

Get in touch w/ them directly...

P. 301.801.0820 or 888.SIC.BIKE
Email: [email protected]

Or check this list - http://www.sicusa.com/dealers.php

The LL bars & stem just arrived today. Think I'm going to install the stem this weekend, ride around a bit, then install the bars just to feel the difference in stages instead of all at once.



crakbot said:


> Anybody know who sells those sic living large (LL) bars. I can't find them.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

crakbot said:


> Anybody know who sells those sic living large (LL) bars. I can't find them.


I've got a set of used LL's available if you need. 31.8, Uncut, couple of paint scratches, nothing structural. I'd sell cheap, just let me know, pm me or something. I've got two sets of them actually, kept these as a back up, but never needed them since the primary's never threatened to fail! :thumbsup:


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

BikeSatori, I sent you a PM.


----------

